# Hawthorne Trailblazer..



## Houndog (May 2, 2015)

Picked this up at Hays Ks. Bike swap meet..


----------



## Houndog (May 2, 2015)

Buddy of mine hooked me up with a wald stem and bars...
 Mesinger seat.
 I am using a pair of Araya 26" wheels until I can procur the wheels I want..
 Same goes for the rockstar chainguard ..I do plan on running Skiptooth..
I've never had a motobike and this my oldest bike..
 I just had to see what it rode like...


----------



## filmonger (May 3, 2015)

Cleaned up very nicely....


----------



## Houndog (May 3, 2015)

filmonger said:


> Cleaned up very nicely....




Thank you , I spent 4 hours alone cleaning and "rebuilding" the headset/fork.....


----------



## willswares1220 (May 3, 2015)

You have a good start with that nice original paint intact.


----------



## Houndog (May 3, 2015)

I'm not so sure it's OG paint ,but I love it ..The white striping is for sure homeade.
 The steer tube is also Maroon..It looks black in pics but it is actually a very dark "Midnight Blue "


----------



## Houndog (May 3, 2015)

I'm not so sure it's OG paint ,but I love it ..The white striping is for sure homeade.
 The steer tube is also Maroon..It looks black in pics but it is actually a very dark "Midnight Blue "


----------



## bikeyard (May 19, 2015)

Houndog said:


> I'm not so sure it's OG paint ,but I love it ..The white striping is for sure homeade.
> The steer tube is also Maroon..It looks black in pics but it is actually a very dark "Midnight Blue "




Looks familiar


----------



## filmonger (May 20, 2015)

What Pedals are on that bike?


----------



## bikeyard (May 20, 2015)

filmonger said:


> What Pedals are on that bike?




Torrington 8


----------



## filmonger (May 21, 2015)

Aww very nice - now I can put the correct ones on the one I have...many thanks!!! Nice Saddle too!


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Dec 27, 2015)

Love it fellow Trailblazer.


----------



## Edward (May 19, 2016)

Anyone know what year my bike is?
Or any information about it?


----------



## yewhi (Aug 31, 2019)

Edward said:


> Anyone know what year my bike is?
> Or any information about it?
> 
> View attachment 319192
> ...




You should probably follow this link.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/trail-blazer-completed-almost.27502/

Nice “55 in the background btw.


----------

